# There is no need to ask who is the father?



## USAMARS

Rustam is one of the breeders who confirm his kids by a pedigree mark mostly.A brown spot is located as the PIRATE EYE CAP on his right eye as u can see it.We noticed it many times that most of his kids have the same mark just with a difference of location some times on the right side and some time on the left.e.g.............This is ''Saddle Back'' he is an other son of Rustam same* Pirate eye cap* mark like his father but on the left eye side.He also have a saddle mark on his back that is why I named him Saddle back.This kid has more color then other kids because of his mother .


----------



## TDG-Farms

I am guessing it doesnt get to cold there. Here, with ears like that, a few dips in the water bucket during the winter time and it would end in frostbite for sure


----------



## USAMARS

TDG-Farms said:


> I am guessing it doesnt get to cold there. Here, with ears like that, a few dips in the water bucket during the winter time and it would end in frostbite for sure


Another valid point U raised, now here is the reply.In Pakistan we have the winter too, the season divided in four months.It starts from the mid of November and it ends in the mid of March.It is the time in which we have to be very careful but the NATURE helps a lot, how ? In winter we be produce a grass called" BARSIN" it looks like a straw with small leaves on it, the straw is filled with water and after eating it, they don't need to drink water any more.Secondly we gave them a Herbal recipe ,its easily available at stores called "JOHAR JOSHANDA" its sort sort of instant tea, just dissolve 3 or 2 packs in 500ml hot water (drinkable) and pour it in your goats mouth.It tastes great and with in 3 to 5 days they get habitual of it and call u every day on their tea time.Most importantly shorten the depth of the container in which they drink water and always filled it up to the top edges so that they will not dip their ears and chin loosing skin in it but as a matter of fact they never dip their ears in water, in winter believe me they are their own doctor, may be a herbalist is inside them who teaches them that what they need to cure themselves but to experience it u have to take them in an environment where they can feel free and on their own .I mean from where they belong (habitat of ) .If u can't do it then u have to learn what they are in need of , timing is important.I think I have deliver much to solve the riddle if not, U can ask me more any time.


----------



## USAMARS

Rustam and her daughter SALMA.She has no horns by birth but the same Pirate eye cap on right eye.


----------



## mmiller

I can never get over the ears on those goats. Is there a purpose for those long ears?


----------



## ksalvagno

That is very nice lush looking grass. Much easier than baling hay.


----------



## Used2bmimi

Wow it's cool to have you here on TGS. I find it interesting to hear how you care for your goats. I am curious, do all the tea packets have English on them or did you find that one just to show us?


----------



## Stacykins

I love that eye patch! Very cool that it is a genetic trait that is passed along, rather than a random spotting of pigment! 

Yea, where I live, with the bitterly cold winds and temperatures that go to -30 degrees celcius, I don't think those ears would last long, even though they are very neat! My boer goat with floppy ears got his ear tips damaged by the cold (the silly lad wouldn't go inside during a very windy day). I'd have to make a goat balaclava just to keep their ears toasty!


----------



## USAMARS

Used2bmimi said:


> Wow it's cool to have you here on TGS. I find it interesting to hear how you care for your goats. I am curious, do all the tea packets have English on them or did you find that one just to show us?


Thanks for your warm Warm welcome it gives strength,like B-complex .
Almost all the tea packets have English on them,their manufacturers are exporting them internationally.


----------



## USAMARS

Stacykins said:


> I love that eye patch! Very cool that it is a genetic trait that is passed along, rather than a random spotting of pigment!
> 
> Yea, where I live, with the bitterly cold winds and temperatures that go to -30 degrees celcius, I don't think those ears would last long, even though they are very neat! My boer goat with floppy ears got his ear tips damaged by the cold (the silly lad wouldn't go inside during a very windy day). I'd have to make a goat balaclava just to keep their ears toasty!


Very nice comment,
Classical sense of understanding U have and the way U make the POINT clear, is really much better than me .
thanks........plz always watch my posts and comment them...its a request.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Very neat! I just love these goats.  Thanks again for sharing them with us! 

Do you have any pictures of them as newborns? I am curious if they are born with really, really long ears?


----------



## USAMARS

mmiller said:


> I can never get over the ears on those goats. Is there a purpose for those long ears?


I think it could be easily cultivated in your cold region as it like a winter crop.


----------



## USAMARS

Crossroads Boers said:


> Very neat! I just love these goats.  Thanks again for sharing them with us!
> 
> Do you have any pictures of them as newborns? I am curious if they are born with really, really long ears?


Right now I can't remember where the new born pics are, I just find one of my old farm pics in the year 2000 at that time I was raising and learning PATERI goats not THE GULABI PATERI.

This is another one collection It is a different breed and GOAT 
AND here i find another one yes ,he is SHEROO but he is not new born but only six weeks old.I have Sheroo's complete collection till now.watch it ...........


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

They are really beautiful and unique. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ksalvagno

Was his head and ears black and now all turned white?


----------



## USAMARS

ksalvagno said:


> Was his head and ears black and now all turned white?


PLZ ALSO READ THE ABOVE STATEMENTS CAREFULLY , BEFORE COMMENTED ANY THING (LOOK BEFORE U LEAP) 
THANKS


----------



## TwistedKat

Excellent post! I love it!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Beautiful goats, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sheroo is very handsome. Thank you for those pics.


----------



## nancy d

I like hearing how you raise these beautiful goats, with the tea and all. Thank you! We all have much to learn from one another.


----------



## Plumpers

Wow I've never seen that breed there so cool!:angelgoat:


----------



## USAMARS

Gulabi Pateri Goat

I have updated the GULABI PATERI BREED Registry information with some more details and corrections.There are still many facts and information left to show how this breed come to existence.I am still doing some research contacting people who are with some hidden and real facts,It takes lots of time to do this.It has become much more difficult now a days because of Snatchers.They are working in teams, last night when I was coming to my home they caught me and took me on gun point.They quickly took my mobile phone and my valet with 10750 Rupees which are equals to $100, approximately .It is a big loss for me, it will be very difficult to earn them back.
Plz read out the update of GULABI PATERI BREED.......


Gulabi Pateri Goat


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry you were robbed. is there an authority like police that you can report that too?


----------



## georgiagirl98

Wow! I love that breed, I look at pictures and youtube videos of them all the time. It's amazing how different they are its really cool.  Im very glad to see someone on here with them.


----------



## audrey

I am so sorry you got mugged! How scary and devastating. Your goats are really amazing.


----------



## USAMARS

audrey said:


> I am so sorry you got mugged! How scary and devastating. Your goats are really amazing.


Thanks for feeling the pain for me,I am really great full.Lots of people have shared the heat and its cool now.I really Love U all and many thanks for watching my goat family.


----------



## USAMARS

Twinkle twinkle little star ,how i wounder ,how brave u are?


----------



## ksalvagno

The markings on them is just so cool! They are too cute!


----------



## USAMARS

Tag team champs are just climbing up the stage , great combination


----------



## USAMARS

SANA another daughter of RUSTAM at my friends home, he insists for her and succeed ...... he is one of my buddy.Today he gifted me a new mobile phone "NOIR A2",when he comes to know about the loss I suffered last Wed.


----------



## ksalvagno

That was really nice of your friend. Always good to have friends looking out for you.

I just love the eye patch. Your goats are very enjoyable to look at.


----------



## goatylisa

I love the pictures. I can't figure out how your bucks stay so white and clean looking. My bucks are always greasy and smelly (you can smell them through the picture!)

Can you post a picture of how they drink in the winter? I understand about the water filled grass/straws but you mentioned their water was filled to the top.. just wanted to check out how that worked with those long ears. 
thank you


----------



## USAMARS

*my daily duty......keeps them clean.*



goatylisa said:


> I love the pictures. I can't figure out how your bucks stay so white and clean looking. My bucks are always greasy and smelly (you can smell them through the picture!)
> 
> Can you post a picture of how they drink in the winter? I understand about the water filled grass/straws but you mentioned their water was filled to the top.. just wanted to check out how that worked with those long ears.
> thank you


Every day when I wake up first of all I have to give bath to at least two of them its my daily duty, after it I start feeding them.So that every one can have its turn once a week .

I will post U a picture how they drink water in winter but U have to wait till the winter comes because it all happened due to the hesitation in behavior they perform in drinking water.


----------



## USAMARS

*The ultimate phenomena rules the universe*



ksalvagno said:


> That was really nice of your friend. Always good to have friends looking out for you.
> 
> I just love the eye patch. Your goats are very enjoyable to look at.


He is really an honorable man, and I know he was very keen to do some good for me after last winter .It was quit very cold there he called me at 2.30 at night ,that his new doe which was suffering due to cold and fever and also a pregnant one is lying on the floor and she can't deliver since an hour.I replied him plz call your vet because it is too risky she could die.
He said the vet refuses to come again because he has no hope for her,she is too week to deliver.Then I went to his home alone.When I saw her I said that the vet was right she is so week that she cannot even make a single pressure hit to deliver the kids.
After listening these words his whole family start crying.I asked him ,lets try once may be she die during the procedure,they screamed in one voice plz do what ever it takes , then I start wrestling with her and put my hand in , I felt two kids twisted with each other , I slowly took ones beck legs out and force them to come out of her ,it was really hard but GOD was in our favor at that time and after fifteen minutes of wrestling we make her deliver two kids one by one .Every one was in a happy shock , But I was not satisfied because the doe was not relaxed she was still in fatigue , she was still trying some thing.I gave her another full dose of CASTER oil and in two or three minutes she pressured weekly and slowly.And here comes the third one he was a male .At that night she delivered three kids.Then I quickly dose her required Antibiotics and pain killers to her.I wash her clean with warm water and then some glucose ,vitamin K,and Neurobion respectively.AT that time when I was leaving he tries to pay me, I took the money ,then count it and then put them back in his pocket with words ,that I am here not to earn money from U , I am here because she needs my help and I know she will repay me in her prayers .From that time my friend and his family feels my debt on them and they were keen to do some thing for me and yesterday they have their chance .

The ultimate Phenomena which rules the universe is "give N take" in a respectable manner as all humans and creatures deserve .
AM I RIGHT ? ................................................plz reply


----------



## ksalvagno

I believe in "you reap what you sow". So sowing seeds of goodness and kindness is very important.


----------



## USAMARS

*Principles to live my life*



ksalvagno said:


> I believe in "you reap what you sow". So sowing seeds of goodness and kindness is very important.


I am not a very very good man but I have some principles to live my life 
1.It is important to never mix two matters with each other, such as business and virtues because one needs to follow self interests and other needs to sacrifice your self.Both are parallel tracks ,they must go with each other but never meet at a point.


----------



## TwistedKat

Okay, I started following this thread because the goats with long ears are so cool  But, now I'm following because the message is so cool!


----------



## USAMARS

TwistedKat said:


> Okay, I started following this thread because the goats with long ears are so cool  But, now I'm following because the message is so cool!


Thanks for the appreciation , for both reasons.


----------



## USAMARS

Another son of Rustam , I sell it when he was a kid about 5 months , my friend bought it from me and he inserted him in his fattening Program and it has been sold few days ago.He is about 17 months .


----------



## HorsePrerace

Luv Salma's ears!!


----------



## USAMARS

A father and a son , resembles a lot ............... there is no need to ask who is the father .......


----------



## ksalvagno

They sure are nice strong looking males!


----------

